# Newbie needing tips



## Breamfisher97 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys Ryan here,
I am looking on tips for pretty much everything!
Firstly I am relatively new to yak fishing and would like some tip on Gear,Location,Lures (soft plastics , Hard bodies), tactics, retrieves and so on.
I am also looking at buying a new lure fishing rod and would like your guys opinion. so far I am looking at the... Shimano Catana, Berkley Dropshot, Pfluger Trion but am open to any other suggestions. keep in mind I am 16 working part time so i don't have to much money.
Also what soft plastics/Hard bodies are the best I am looking to target basically anything in the local estuaries bream,flathead, what ever wants to bite.
Currently I have a daiwa rod D-shock combo with 8lb braid is this any good? I have had abit of luck catching a few bream the od flatty and alot of pike (which I don't mind because my mate uses them fishing out side for snapper).
What types of retrieves can i try with what soft plastics!
Hope you guys can help me out! 
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Breamfisher97 said:


> I am also looking at buying a new lure fishing rod and would like your guys opinion. so far I am looking at the... Shimano Catana, Berkley Dropshot, Pfluger Trion but am open to any other suggestions. keep in mind I am 16 working part time so i don't have to much money.


All of those rods will catch you fish. A 1-3kg or 2-4 kg would be perfect for estuary fish. I used to have a Flueger Trion which I really liked.



Breamfisher97 said:


> Firstly I am relatively new to yak fishing and would like some tip on Gear,Location,Lures (soft plastics , Hard bodies), tactics, retrieves and so on.
> Also what soft plastics/Hard bodies are the best I am looking to target basically anything in the local estuaries bream,flathead, what ever wants to bite.


My advice is to start on soft plastics. Hardbodies can be expensive and won't necessarily get you as many fish. I like grub tail or wriggler type plastics from 60-100mm. They will catch you flathead for sure and as you get better bream as well. The easiest retrieve is a lift, drop, wind the slack and repeat. That will catch you flatty and bream.
[/quote]


----------



## Breamfisher97 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cheers mate! I am thinking of going the Shimano Catana Just because it is the cheaper of the few


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay bud,
heres my tips for fish catching.

lures work best where fish are feeding aggressively.
fish feed aggressively when they are in competition to get to the food in front of their mates.

on a run in tide , the banks are slowly flooded and its "first in , best dressed"
fish shallow and especially try to flick little hardbodies or plastics into a gap in the rocks or a gap in the weeds where the water is flooding in.

on the run out, reverse the process.
bream, trevs (not kayakone) , flatties will be stting in the same gaps in the weeds and the rocks waiting for the critters up on the banks to be forced off the banks by the dropping water.
flick into the gap and twitch it towards deeper water.

i try and imagine my lure IS an actual baitfish trying to sneak past the enemy.
do some erratic pauses and jerky darts.
act like you dont want to be caught and you just might be. 

of all the gear youve mentioned. all fine.
i like raider rods and symetre reels but they are all good.


----------



## Breamfisher97 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cheers mate I will be sure to keep that in mind and give it a go next weekend!


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey mate,
definitely agree with the others so far just a couple of things to add.

If your using braid definitely use a leader (preferably flurocarbon) its not 
too expensive and will last you a while, you can pick up 'berkley vanish' from any 
big w or tackle shop pretty much.

If your using soft plastics I have found as above the wriggle tails work well
as the tail kicks with the flow of water even when the lure is static on the bottom.
Also try the more natural colours ie sandy colours, greens that sort of thing.
And AS LIGHT A JIGHEAD AS POSSIBLE, cannot stress enough fishing light is the key
especially with bream, and slow retrieve for bream very slow little twitches long rests.

As for the rod I say stick to what you have, nicer gear tends to be easier to use but mate 
honestly I use a fair bit of k mart gear and it has caught me loads of fish it more 
depends on how YOU fish the area your in.

Hope that helps
Hugh


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

G'day Ryan,

For flatties I'd go the dropshot. I've got a 6'10" matched with rovex 2000 spin reel. I only use TT jig heads but that's just preference and 8lb main line and anywhere up to 15lb leader. With plastics don't be afraid to go big. My favourite would be a 1/8 with a3/0 hook Berkley minnows

Good luck


----------



## Breamfisher97 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys both helped alot! I am heading out off amity this weekend hoping to pick up a few bream, flatties and hopefully a couple of tailor! I'll let you guys know how I go!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A 7 foot 1-3 kg rod for general estuary work running 4-6 lb braid in cheaper versions like Powerpro or Ikuza (better value i think...but still testing) . Leaders in fluro carbon at least a rod length in 3-6 lb depending on target species. The Pfleuger Trion is much favoured by folk on this forum.

Not sure if the Catana comes in 1-3 kg but it is a nice rod however the feel of the Pfleuger is better for me. If you can stretch your budget think about the Daiwa Generation Black series as these were released in 2012. Hunting on the net may enable you to pick up one at a discounted price. Try Anaconda and check for specials at Tackle World and BCF. Probably the better deal but check and compare against the Trion.

Plastics - jeez - huge range. Checkout motor oil version of madeye paddle tail prawn. Go to Bream master forum and check out the offer of send a stamped addressed envelope and get two packets of plastics. I did this about three weeks ago. Fantastic! I think at that time there were eight more offers available,

Squidgee wrigglers in 80 -100 mm but fav colour is off but wasabe is ok. Try Atomic 3" prong in brown silver colour which i forget the name of.

Use scent on your plastics.

Hardz - oooyeah - go figure. Birthdays and xmas present list to the loved ones. Checkout the forum.

cheers


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> i try and imagine my lure IS an actual baitfish trying to sneak past the enemy.
> do some erratic pauses and jerky darts.
> act like you dont want to be caught and you just might be.


Ahh Zen fishing technique, nice one sensei.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Ryan, let me know how you get on at amity. I'm heading there next week


----------

